# Just adopted her today!



## PaisleyClown (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't picked out a name yet... I'm thinking of Olive or Nora, but I'm open to suggestions. Hopefully my three other ladies will take to her when they finally get to meet.


----------



## slsers (Apr 2, 2010)

SO CUTE!!! She has the most adorable little face. As for the name, I really really like both, but to me she looks more like a Nora!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

cool photos! i agree, nora is better!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yehhh, i love Nora  I had a cat called nora once she was a sweetie. 
Your little girls so cute, Im really starting to want a nakie one!!


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

She looks so sweet!

Haha I'm going to be the odd one out of the bunch and say I prefer Olive!


----------



## PaisleyClown (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! My brother says I should name her Nietzsche because her curly little whiskers look like his facial hair. Ha ha! Kind of a cute name for a girl if you think about it. This is the first rat I've gotten from a breeder as opposed to a pet shop and I don't think I'll ever go back to a shop! She is SO well adjusted and just on the second day of having her she's playing with me and grooming me. I love my other ladies too, of course, but it was pretty hard work getting most of them to even let me hold them.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE the idea of naming her Nietzsche. Too cute.

Yeah, I know what you mean. Out of all my 7 rats only 2 are from a breeder, and they've definitely been easier than my pet store rats.


----------

